# Campy Record 11 vs Campy Super Record 11



## NorCalBiker

Is the difference between the 2 worth the money?


----------



## C-40

*info...*

It's not to me. I don't feel the need for the CULT bearings on the crank and I buy only steel-cog Chorus 11 cassettes that cost about 1/3 the price of an SR cassette that will last half as long.

The remaining differences are really trivial weight reductions from a few Ti bolts and the back side of the RD cage changed to carbon.


----------



## AlexRandall

*No*

......for the handful of grams you save. The best way to go is Chorus. CULT bearing spin smoother, but Campy's not like SHIMANO, where standard bearing units run like they're lubed with molasses.


----------



## zamboni

Yes the bearing on crank set it's worth it to me.


----------



## rward325

If you have the money for the SR 11 and you want the bling than do it. If you are being dollar conscious then I would go with the Chorus 11 honestly. I have 2 bikes with SR 11 they ride great. When I had my Colnago I built it with Chorus and honestly it rode every bit as good.


----------



## zamboni

I got a great deal on SR11 under $2K and the noticed the crank set is much better than my Si crank from Cannondale.


----------



## natedg200202

zamboni said:


> Yes the bearing on crank set it's worth it to me.


If someone's main priority in purchasing Super Record is the CULT bearings, they could just get a Chorus group, purchase the CULT bearings separately, and have them installed on Chorus cranks. 

That way, you get the great bearings with just a bit more money, and save a bunch over the SR. 

Want to save a little weight? Swap the Chorus calipers for Record. That's a decent $/gram upgrade. Don't bother with SR calipers - very marginal weight savings over Record. 

Need to save more weight? Then you would look at changing out the cassette to a Ti version, but at a very detrimental sacrifice in longevity.


----------



## spade2you

I'm a novice when it comes to some of the small stuff, but aren't most of the bearings in the bottom bracket? On competitive cyclist, the SR only adds a few bucks to the Record package. 

I'm planning on ordering Record, minus the breaks. I was planning on some Zero Gravity instead, which are lighter and about the same price, surprisingly.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

spade2you said:


> I'm a novice when it comes to some of the small stuff, but aren't most of the bearings in the bottom bracket? On competitive cyclist, the SR only adds a few bucks to the Record package.
> 
> I'm planning on ordering Record, minus the breaks. I was planning on some Zero Gravity instead, which are lighter and about the same price, surprisingly.


If you're debating between Record and Super Record you're splitting some SMALL hairs. There will be no real world difference. If you have to have the SR decal on your components go for it, but don't try and say it's gonna make any difference that anyone but a computer could detect.


----------



## spade2you

Bocephus Jones II said:


> If you're debating between Record and Super Record you're splitting some SMALL hairs. There will be no real world difference. If you have to have the SR decal on your components go for it, but don't try and say it's gonna make any difference that anyone but a computer could detect.


Gotcha. I kind of figured that. Since the SR BB is only a few bucks more (according to competitivecyclist.com), would it be a worthy investment?


----------



## zamboni

Not to mention SR had the most ceramic bearing on shifters & RD as well, I'm not into the weight things just prefer the quality and performance of the grouppo.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

spade2you said:


> Gotcha. I kind of figured that. Since the SR BB is only a few bucks more (according to competitivecyclist.com), would it be a worthy investment?


I think so...if I had the oppotunity to get either group I'd be happy. If the cost isn't much more for SR then it's a no-brainer to get that. In reality, I'd probably opt for Chorus 11 and pocket the extra money.


----------



## NorCalBiker

After doing all the research and talking to people that knows campy, I have decided to go for SR. I am not really concern much about the weight difference, but the longetivity are worth the money. 

Thanks to all the reply.


----------



## Guest

Where has it been suggested to you that this longevity would come from, the CULT bearings?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

kytyree said:


> Where has it been suggested to you that this longevity would come from, the CULT bearings?


Dude wants SR and has the money for it. I have no problem with that. Any real world benefit of SR over Record or even Chorus is gonna largely be cosmetic and/or in the rider's head.


----------



## Guest

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Dude wants SR and has the money for it. I have no problem with that. Any real world benefit of SR over Record or even Chorus is gonna largely be cosmetic and/or in the rider's head.



You're reading too much into my question.


----------



## C-40

*longevity???*

The SR cogs will last half as long in addition to cost much more. You can buy a new pair of CULT BB bearings for half the price of an SR cassette and install them AFTER the original bearings have seen years of use.


----------



## natedg200202

zamboni said:


> Not to mention SR had the most ceramic bearing on shifters & RD as well, I'm not into the weight things just prefer the quality and performance of the grouppo.


Ceramic bearings in the shifters? This doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## C-40

*bearings...*



zamboni said:


> Not to mention SR had the most ceramic bearing on shifters & RD as well, I'm not into the weight things just prefer the quality and performance of the grouppo.



There are NO ceramic bearings in the shifters. Even the Record RD has ceramic bushings in the RD pulleys. SR only changes the lower pulley bushing to a ball bearing.

No one could ever tell any performance difference from the bearings in the crank or RD while riding the bike.


----------



## Doctor Who

The pros race Record, IIRC. Even the guys paid to ride bikes don't need SR.


----------



## zamboni

For sure Cadel Evans set up is SR11 this year.


----------



## NorCalBiker

Well, I ended buying a Campy SR 11 because I got good deal. $1900.00 to my door.


----------



## zamboni

You got a great deal for that price.


----------



## NorCalBiker

zamboni said:


> You got a great deal for that price.


Thank you!

I thought so. My LBS wants $2600.00 for this group.


----------



## Mr. Scary

spade2you said:


> I'm a novice when it comes to some of the small stuff, but aren't most of the bearings in the bottom bracket? On competitive cyclist, the SR only adds a few bucks to the Record package.
> 
> I'm planning on ordering Record, minus the breaks. I was planning on some Zero Gravity instead, which are lighter and about the same price, surprisingly.


Sounds like you are a novice all the way. The bottom bracket contains 2 bearings, not sure if you classify that as "most" or not... They are the largest bearings in the group.

BTW, you are ordering Record minus "brakes", not breaks.

Velonews (Zinn) did a test and concluded there is a very slight reduction with wattage utilizing ceramic bearings but it was unappreciable in the real world. I'd have more respect if people just 'fessed up that they had to have SR11 because it says SR11 rather than some of the suggestions floated here about talking to a friend of a friend who knew somebody that may have perused a Campy catalog back in 1986...


----------



## tom_h

A bit off off-topic, but potential Chorus 11 buyers may want to consider subsituting Record 11 brake calipers.

Chorus calipers = silver, Record calipers = black, and Record calipers are about 40g lighter.

I "upgraded" to Record calipers simply because it looked "better" , with the black accents on my fork and seat stays. 

The extra cost was reasonable (under $50 , IIRC).


----------



## ericjacobsen3

Funny, I did exactly the same thing. Have my semi Record group for $1150 from Totalcycling. Don't feel I am missing anything at all.

I see now that Chorus prices have gone up about $200 -ouch!


----------



## C-40

*prices...*

A Chorus group is still about $1100 at Ribble. Record has gone up a lot.

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/Groupsets.asp


----------



## DNM

*Bearings not it BB*



spade2you said:


> Gotcha. I kind of figured that. Since the SR BB is only a few bucks more (according to competitivecyclist.com), would it be a worthy investment?


The SR bearings come with the cranks. The "BB" is only cups. Record is silver color, SR is black, but I have heard that the SR must be used with SR cranks. Cannot understand why, as the BB30 press in cups are the same for both (and are black).

Perhaps someone else can comment on if there are dimensional differences on the screw-ins. 

My main points is that there will be no bearing differences in the "BB" purchase.


----------



## spade2you

1900 for SR is a smokin' hot deal! If I could get it for that, there would be no doubt.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

did the same as well. chorus groupo with record brakes because I wanted the black color. The chorus group is one of the best values in cycling.


----------



## Guest

DNM said:


> The SR bearings come with the cranks. The "BB" is only cups. Record is silver color, SR is black, but I have heard that the SR must be used with SR cranks. Cannot understand why, as the BB30 press in cups are the same for both (and are black).
> 
> Perhaps someone else can comment on if there are dimensional differences on the screw-ins.
> 
> My main points is that there will be no bearing differences in the "BB" purchase.



You could use either of the cups with any of the UT cranks but the SR cups don't have seals in them because of the CULT bearings. You can take the seals from the Record cups and put them in the SR cups if you want the darker cups and seals.


----------



## JetSpeed

NorCalBiker said:


> Well, I ended buying a Campy SR 11 because I got good deal. $1900.00 to my door.



WHERE may I ask did this deal occur??


----------



## C-40

*pricing..*



JetSpeed said:


> WHERE may I ask did this deal occur??



An SR group is $1950 at Ribble. And around $1850 at Shiny Bikes.

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/groupset.asp?action=showframes&sub=conf_GS&type=RIBMO

http://www.shinybikes.com/bike/Groupsets/


----------

